# New Third Flatiron Anthology



## reiver33 (Jun 14, 2014)

My story 'The Abstract Heart' has been selected as the lead tale in the  new anthology from Third Flatiron entitled 'Master Minds'. The broad  theme is 'intelligence' and their editor dubbed my submission 'geek  noir' - a whole new sub-genre, perhaps?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00KUXTZ30/?tag=brite-21


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 14, 2014)

I sense a new Challenge theme forthcoming...  

Congratulations!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 14, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## alchemist (Jun 14, 2014)

Well done, reiver!


----------



## ctg (Jun 14, 2014)

You're doing the right thing man. And congratulations on being selected to submit a lead story. Well done sir, well done.


----------

